# Got 2' overnight



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

We had no snow all winter, well a few 15"ers spread out over months.

I don't even watch the news anymore and woke up to 2 ' was hoping for none the rest of the year lol so close but Mother Nature is a *****!

I had both the blower going and the quad started my driveway at 9:30 am and finished at 1:30 it's cold out and still snowing oh it's -2 windchill lol

Spring can come asap


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Must be nice. With the winter we've had here (5" so far) I'd be happy with 2".


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm down in Pompey; just had blowing snow. Since we have no snow banks, there isn't even really any drifting. Didn't do any plowing yesterday or today. Driveway is bare.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

A mile away was 37"s I drove thru it fine,the older I get the older it gets!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Did your new plow setup work good!

Enjoy! The snow!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so glad that I have a plow on my pickup. When I was 13 and 14 plowing with the 4-wheeler was great but, after having a truck I could never go back.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

So far the new plow is bullet proof, the snow packed down and was icy! Can't use my chains because they embed into the deep lugs, had the kid on the snowblower making a mess and compacted snow was hard to push but I just took smaller bites!!

Yea a truck would be great but I drive an awd van for work and would never use a truck so just like my retired work truck years ago 87 Chevy I put a grand into it in the summer the day we got 4' the pos decided not to start so off to the crusher it went!
You got to use them everyday or they just go to hell sitting!

I sent both my trucks to the crusher, my 87 and 90 extended cab, you put a price on them and they lowball you and waste your time! It's easier to scrap them!


----------

